# Orange Micro Terror Headphone Direct Recording



## Strange Hoizons (Oct 3, 2013)

I got bored and decided that I needed to conduct an experiment using an Orange Micro Terror amp head, and running it directly out of the headphone output into an interface. Tell me what you think.
Thanks


----------



## mcgoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I just found this post whilst searching for some info on the micro terror.. Sounds mint mate.. 

How do you find the amp? What interface are you running? I'm looking to set something up at home that isn't too loud due to most of my playing being at night when the baby is sleeping

I'd be keen on hearing your opinion on the micro terror..

Once again the recording sounds great..

Cheers


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice. it&s not what you've got...


----------



## IdentityDevice (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it sounds awesome man. I've been thinking about getting one of these and now I think it is confirmed haha glad you posted this. thanks! awesome tone


----------



## Boxcarkid182 (Dec 26, 2018)

Strange Hoizons said:


> I got bored and decided that I needed to conduct an experiment using an Orange Micro Terror amp head, and running it directly out of the headphone output into an interface. Tell me what you think.
> Thanks



So when you ran from the headphones out to your input in your interface did you have to use a 1/4th guitar cable to 1/4th guitar cable or 1/4th guitar cable to TRS cable? Or TRS to TRS cable? Before I tried this with an orange crush 12 to my focusrite solo and I got nothing. Im about to get the micro dark and apparently the crush line from orange have the amp aim option but when I tried this from my crush I got no signal. That’s why I was curious about what type of cable to use specifically because I was about to upgrade to the micro dark and the focusrite 2i2 and was hoping to run from headphones out into my 2i2... help please???


----------



## Descent (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd prefer to hear just the amp isolated but this doesn't sound bad by any means.


----------

